# Obedience Training



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's awesome and it's so important for her training and socialization. Kudos to your humane society for being proactive about responsible pet ownership!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Maybe they would let you videotape the classes. then you could review them at home. Just a thought.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I think this is a great idea...1 prob though. We dont own a camcorder!


----------

